# Winch on a dump truck?



## ACSlam (Nov 13, 2005)

I've been searching around but it seems I've only seen this mentioned once and the concept was never explored. I've got an 89 V35 (1 ton dually) Chevy with a dump body on the back and a 9 foot Fisher plow on the front. I want to ultimately add a crane and a winch to this truck for doing some light logging for firewood durng the summer.

I've got the crane figured out (Ebay, 150 bucks), but even searching I'm finding very little information on getting a winch onto this truck. The problem is that I can't decide if it's most useful on the front, back or at the head of the dump body so I could pull logs into the truck. 

Is there a way I can mount the winch so that I can use it to self-recover from the front, rear and pull things into the bed? A front mount is good for recovery, and rear mount will do that too, but they can't pull stuff into the bed. Mounted at the head could pull things into the bed, but can I still use this position for self recovery? will that cause me problems?

Should I just say screw it and mount one right behind the rear receiver hitch and use the crane for lifting? 

Which end of the truck is more useful for self recovery? The one on my ATV is mounted at the front and it seems to be pretty useful there, but it seems that if I get stuck plowng I'll wanna go out the back side of the truck to pull. What about mounted to the tailgate? 

Sorry about the stupid long post. I've searched here, fullsize chevy, and a couple offroad forums but it's really hard to find a place where anyone has actually discussed winches and dump trucks in the same place.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Why not just mount 2 or heck mount 3


----------



## Groundwork (Sep 22, 2003)

Just a thought, but don't some winches mount into a 2" receiver? If so couldn't you mount a 2" receiver under your front bumper, mount one where you need it on you dump body and I'm sure you have one in the rear, then you could move it wherever you need it. Just a thought, don't know if it's possible or not. Good luck


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

i would get a good winch sized to your truck. then get the 2" reciver quick mount setup. this will allow you to pop it in the rear hitch and also get or make a real good 2" hitch for the front. then you will be able to pop in the front. this kit will need to be setup with quick plugs. 

next step to alow you to pull things in to the bed of the truck. go get some snatch block pullys with hook ends. make sure thay are load rated to the size of the load. then make your self a good strong point in the front of the bed to clip the snatch block in to. 

then you can pull out a snatch block and some cable from the winch cliped in the rear hitch reciver. run the cable up to the snatch block and back to the load. then pull away. just make sure the cable dosnt bink or fray off on the steel bed of the truck as it will eat the cable faster.


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

My winch has a cradle with a 2" receiver so I can hook it up to the front or back of my truck. It's a Superwinch 6000lb winch....I'm sure you'll need more than that for your 1 ton, but check out Superwinch's website. I'm sure Warn, Ramsey, and others have a similar setup available.


----------



## FLASHMAN (Dec 6, 2003)

Go to www.northerntool.com They sell receiver mount winch plates and warn winches... they'll do nicely, I'm quite sure...


----------



## ACSlam (Nov 13, 2005)

One thing I'm thinking is that since I have a PTO and dump hydraulics I'd like a hydraulic winch. I think I can skimp on the bed thng and get one of those 30 dollar 2 ton hand crank deals and mount it at the head of the dump bed. I wonder.....is there a way to mount the winch behind my traile hitch with a setup that would allow me to pull the cable all the way down fron the back of the trucks frame to the front, and out to what I need to grab to? Basically mount the winch in one central place that allows me use in both directions.....

Alright I'm dreaming and being stupid. Thanks for the input guys, I'll probably wind up figuring out a version of the hitch method, or just permanently put it in the rear behind the existing hitch.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

just a idea. hydro winch but on quick plate. then lines out both ends and tractor style quick coulpers. xysport


----------

